
Linux apps that run anywhere - macco
http://appimage.org/
======
rkeene2
AppFS ( [http://appfs.rkeene.org/](http://appfs.rkeene.org/) ) solves a
similar problem and several other related problems: updates, dependencies,
configuration files, transport mechanism, package signatures

------
ChuckMcM
If this could develop some traction it would make things a lot easier on non-
technical users.

